# New tank cycle



## jmoneyisback (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm upgrading from my 10 gallon to my recently purchased 29 gallon tank. With assistance of a Marineland BioWheel Penguin 200, I gave the water 24 hours to dechlorinate itself. Then the first day after that, I got 15 goldfish and put them in. I took two scoops of gravel using the fish net from the 10 gallon and put that in along with an algae-covered mystery snail shell. Today, I introduced some water from the 10 gallon. The temperature is 76° naturally in the tank, high for the goldfish but I'm in Florida so there isn't much I can do about that. So far so good, I think, but would welcome all suggestions. I'm judging my progress based on all 15 goldfish still being alive. When I did this with the 10 gallon, two of six goldfish died overnight.

-J


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

that's WAY too many goldfish for a tank that size, you could fit 1 maybe 2 fancies in there but that's it, return some as soon as you can.

as for the cycle, you need to treat the water with conditioner such as Prime to get rid of the chloramines, off gassing chlorine will only do so much.

there is very little beneficial bacteria in the water so no need to transfer that, the gravel may help.

the best thing would have been to bring over the whole filter from the 10 and run it alongside the new one for a few weeks, that would have seeded it much quicker but now that you have run it with untreated water, your cycle is probably wiped out.

get those goldies back to the store and once you have a more manageable fish stock, keep up with the water changes to keep the ammonia down while your filter and bacteria do their thing.


----------



## ondoa (Feb 8, 2015)

I completely agree with Marshall. Way too many goldfish for that size tank, and adding them all at once to an uncycled tank is a recipe for disaster. Use a water conditioner such as Prime to get rid of chloramines. Even with just 2 goldfish in there you will likely see a quick ammonia spike. I hope you have a good test kit for checking you ammonia and nitrite levels. Don't use the strips. they are not very reliable. Please take most of those goldfish back to the store or find new homes for them before they all die.


----------

